# Information sharing



## agnes (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any information about services, suppliers, timber merchants lawyers insurance agents etc that speak english.

We must all have searched for one or more of the above at sometime or another and I wondered whether we could start a directory of such people with recommendations, star ratings and locality.

Just a thought. It could be taken a step further by lending each other help, such as van, kango, diggers etc etc etc and even knowledge if you have it.

Any opinions - could it work.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

there are directories that list english speaking companies, with star ratings allready out there for different areas of portugal


----------



## agnes (Feb 22, 2008)

so where does one find these directories?????????????


----------



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

*Diectories*



agnes said:


> so where does one find these directories?????????????


Hi

Did you ever get an answer re the Directories? If you did, can you share with me. I am taking possesion of a property within the next few weeks and this info will be very useful for me.

Thank you, Miriam


----------



## agnes (Feb 22, 2008)

hi no no-one ever bothered to reply hope you have more luck than me.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

here you go.
Expats Portugal Yellow


----------

